# Brown Ear Gunk?



## MaddieTheDog

Recently, I've noticed that Maddie's right ear has had brown gunk in it-like the equivalent of ear wax in texture. Left ear ok, havnt noticed a huge change in itching--although she loves me scratching her ears. I use her ear flap (whatever they're called...) and rub down and she just cocks her head and half closes her eyes. Unsure if that's related. I'm sure most dogs love to be scratched there...

I use a piece of tissue and clean in there, careful not to go deep down. Maddie's fine with it, almost enjoys it, like it's relieving. I've done this twice as I've noticed it in the last month...hadnt seen it before and I've checked her ears time to time and saw nothing beforehand.


Unsure if this is just some regular earwax, nothing to be concerned about, or if it's an infection that I'd have to take her to the vet for. If it's earwax, she takes after me, hahaha, not to give TMI, but my right side is always filled up more than my left.


----------



## KelliCZ

Does it have an odor? It could be just ear wax or it could be a yeast infection in the ear - if it has a funky odor or her ear seems red or irritated I'd go to the vet to have it checked out


----------



## rosemaryninja

I agree with Kelli, check to see if it smells bad. It sounds like regular earwax, but if it smells fishy you should get it checked out.


----------



## Renoman

It sounds like something that should be looked at by the vet just to be on the safe side. You don't want her being uncomfortable.


----------



## comix

same thing with my dog.

plenty of buildup in one ear only. Started approximately 14-21 days ago. Prior to this time neither ear has had any buildup whatsoever.

no smell of any kind, but I'm scheduling vet appointment to be safe.


----------



## MaddieTheDog

I may take her in sometime, but not anytime soon because she doesnt seem bothered by it, but does enjoy ear scratches (I'm not putting my hand in there, but I just go around the ear). I cleaned it last week, again, and it's already filled up. I smelled her ear--just normal doggy smell.


----------



## Graco22

MaddieTheDog said:


> I may take her in sometime, but not anytime soon because she doesnt seem bothered by it, but does enjoy ear scratches (I'm not putting my hand in there, but I just go around the ear). I cleaned it last week, again, and it's already filled up. I smelled her ear--just normal doggy smell.


Anytime there is dark brown "gunk" in the ear, that accumulates weekly, that is not normal. Probably the start of an ear infection/yeast infection. When one ear is clean all the time, and the other is gunky..there is an issue. If you wait until it is causing your pet pain, you have waited too long, and caused your pet undue pain and suffering. Some dogs will show signs of pain, and others will not. A dog shouldn't have to be scratching, digging, or yelping at their ears in order to be seen by the vet when you have noticed that something is not normal. Not all ear infections have odor...Please take your dog to the vet. This board is not an alternative to vet care.


----------



## Thracian

Clayton had that problem, and I took him in three days later (the soonest appointment I could get). It was an ear infection, and the medicine is clearing it up nicely. I wouldn't wait when it's something that can be easily addressed.


----------



## DIRTY PAW

My puppy had it too. Brown gunk took it to the vet , she had a bad ear infection and mites. Smelled bad.


----------

